

Answer to the question: "How's your startup going?" - uuilly

We all get this question a lot.  I now have an answer that everyone can understand:
My startup is like mission control in the movie "Apollo 13."  There are a bunch of nerds running around talking intensely about things that nobody understands.  Machines are lighting up making sounds that continually overturn the already chaotic nerd anthill.  We've solved a number of complex problems with very limited resources and lots of duct tape.  A bald guy is loosely in charge. (Specific to our startup.)  We will probably not make it to the moon but if Tom Hanks and Kevin Bacon make it back alive it will be a huge success.  They just went out of radio contact on the dark side of the moon and we won't know if we'll ever hear from them again.  There are a number of huge outstanding issues that we will have to solve at the last minute.  The ending will  be very happy or very sad. 
======
matth
There are good days and there are bad days. And with each day, there are good
moments and there are bad moments.

Today has been a bad day, with very few good moments. I just sat down with a
beta tester and watched him go through the joining process. Part of the
problem is that joining is, in fact, a "process". Watching him use the site
also revealed a plethora of glitches that are going to keep me up all night
and well into tomorrow.

Days like today force me to think about each and every mistake I've made so
far, where I went wrong in each instance, and how easily each mistake could
have been avoided had I done X - whatever X may be.

Ugh.

~~~
euccastro
Yay, progress! :)

------
s_baar
And their families have no idea if they'll ever be home...

